# Time Traveler Caught in Museum Photo?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://forgetomori.com/2010/fortean/time-traveler-caught-in-museum-photo/


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, SURE... wait where did I park?


----------

